# Nass RAW - 6/2/09



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Great night for a ride!  Met up with Greg, Pat, and Trev at Scoville sometime around 6.  A couple little maintenance projects and we were off.  Started with Jug-a-lug and hit the drop across from Scoville.  Where Pat styled it, even with a broken pedal, and Greg hit it.  He went down on the landing, but I'm still impressed that he went for it!  After fixing Pat up with Greg's rad platform pedals we went over to the cemetery twisties to the fat kid climb, down cornwall dh, and back on Hinman's.  Pat and Trev kept up fine, even on the climbs where Pat was worried.

My mind was messing with me a bit a bit leading up to some sections that I haven't ridden on a HT yet, the loose DH section in particular, but it really was a non-issue.  I'm really starting to get the hang of the HT again.  Apparently Greg thinks I'm way faster on uphills, but that might be partially because I'm starting to get back into riding shape.

Nice to ride with Pat finally, and it was good to meet Trev.  I'll look forward to riding with you guys again anytime.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

that was a nice jaunt in the woods. :roll:  it was nice riding with you too brian, thankfully it'll never happen again.  :lol:

my heart rate is still abnormal and i think i'm starting to hallucinate.  my estate will be pressing manslaughter charges against both of you in the event i pass in my sleep tonight......

seriously, that was alot of fun.  i have no stamina for those uphills but the reward (downhill) is very worth it.  you guys were hauling a$$.  cool to see greg power up that ledge.  i have a short vid of it but i really doubt i'm getting into that tonight.

i will be honest, i would prefer a little more stuntery in my rides but that was a blast.  thanks for the help with the tire b and for loaning me those pedals greg.  nice meeting trev, he wasnt panting like a dog in heat like i was all night.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2009)

nice job hitting that drop Greg! I guess that means I have to man up and hit that thing. Brian, you are way faster climbing on the HT


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome ride. The usual loop. 6:8 miles:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=560
http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=560&w=0

Glad I tried the 3' ladder drop, but I knew I was too slow going into it. Immediately wrecked on the landing and whacked my shin hard on a pedal. I probably just made it a lot harder to try again, but I'm glad I gave it a go. I thought it was an impossibility that I'd ever even try it last year.

Cleared the fat kid climb again and it wasn't anywhere near as painful this time. Building wind finally. I lapped the upper ledge 5 or 6 times and made them all. I love that spot. The DHs were fun. I think the boys enjoyed it. I rode the Cornwall DH faster than I ever have. Fun fun fun. Brian was an animal tonight. Just flying on that HT at end-of-season speed.

Pat will try to tell you he fell way behind, but he kept up fine. Brian and I agreed the stoppages this evening were pretty much on par with how we ended last season. You were cranking on Hinman, Pat. Build some endurance and you'll be right there. Great riding with Trev too. Super nice guy, and another one that you've felt you've known forever. Ride with us any time. We'll get you out ripping some bumps this ski season too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think you were going any slower that Pat was on that drop.  You just landed a little nose heavy and off to the side a bit.  I think you actually could have pulled it off if your head wasn't playing tricks on you.  But what the hell do I know, I won't even try it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't think you were going any slower that Pat was on that drop.  You just landed a little nose heavy and off to the side a bit.  I think you actually could have pulled it off if your head wasn't playing tricks on you.  But what the hell do I know, I won't even try it.



I was all over the place going into it, but once you commit, you gotta go.

Grilled up at cheeseburger tonight at 9:30 and ate a heaping pile of leftover taco casserole. Enjoying some Sam Summers. Yes, life is good!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice job on trying the drop Greg, told you Pat makes it look so easy.

Hope to get back on my bike real soon.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Nice job on trying the drop Greg.




+1 on that.  he didnt even hesitate really.  Just backed his bike up and went at it.  I was up top waiting to hit it again and i saw him drop his wheel a little more then you would like but i thought he had it.  My view was blocked from the finish but the sound of someone sliding through the leaves and little trees told me the outcome.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2009)

Again, props to Greg for hitting that drop. I was planning on hitting it last Sunday if Pat was there. I wanted to watch Pat to see how much speed is needed, and also a bit of peer presure would have helped motivate me. I guess its time to make the back yard drop a little bigger and get some practice in.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 3, 2009)

Brian and Greg trying/clearing the ledge at the top of the Fat Kid Climb.  (which nearly killed me)

its all of about 10 seconds but what the hell.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> Brian and Greg trying/clearing the ledge at the top of the Fat Kid Climb.  (which nearly killed me)
> 
> its all of about 10 seconds but what the hell.



Ha! Video always flattens things out. Brian's groan is classic!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool vid, looks like I will have to start limiting my riding to with the "B" crew.:-D

What did you guys do to Trev? I don't think he's posted since this ride


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

That's flattering, sure am glad you caught that on video! :lol:

Believe it or not that was actually the furthest I've ever made it up that stupid thing. 

I don't know what happened to Trev, he seemed to enjoy the ride...


----------



## Trev (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh I am here.. poking around.. just busy working still.. busy week this week at the office.

Actually, if you review the video, you get an excellent left elbow view of me while I tried to hide behind the tree about 7 or 8 seconds in.

The ride was great!

I loved the Fat Bastard Climb... I did pretty damn well on it with a couple of bumps and of course the ending ledge slapping me in the face. I'll get er done this month!!

The downhill was great, speeds where insane - though I was bringing up the ass end.

And the company was great as well.. everyone was friendly.. and very informative about our ride and the other local areas at Nass.

Great stuff.. will def ride again with everyone.

Glad I could keep up.. this is my first year biking, started late April riding solo. That was only my third ride with other bikers.. and I thoroughly enjoy the drive and challenge to keep up with the guys or stay ahead of the guy behind you..  makes the ride harder and much more challenging.. 

I think it helped out a lot as well.. my rock gardening practice and successes have all been in slo mo.. but last night speed was pushed and I realized a few key things..

Good stuff...  good stuff...

Ohh twisted my right ankle after the Fat Kid Climb, just in time for all the great downhill.. wasn't a bad twist.. but I am limping a bit today


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

Trev said:


> Glad I could keep up.. this is my first year biking, started late April riding solo. That was only my third ride with other bikers.. and I thoroughly enjoy the drive and challenge to keep up with the guys or stay ahead of the guy behind you..  makes the ride harder and much more challenging.



You should have seen the stuff Brian and I hesitated on at the start of last season. You're way Way WAY ahead of where we were after a month or two. Keep riding with others, especially those that are better than you. It'll drive you to improve. You can ride with me anytime, but rest assured, I'm really not that far ahead of you. Believe it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's flattering, sure am glad you caught that on video! :lol:
> 
> Believe it or not that was actually the furthest I've ever made it up that stupid thing.



Glad you pulled a frame for a new avatar. If you didn't, I was gonna. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! Video always flattens things out. Brian's groan is classic!




Yes, but i think anyone can see the challenge and steepness on that.  What they cant see is the freakishly nasty climb before it.  Clearing that ledge takes on a new challenge given its "approach".  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You should have seen the stuff Brian and I hesitated on at the start of last season. You're way Way WAY ahead of where we were after a month or two. Keep riding with others, especially those that are better than you. It'll drive you to improve. You can ride with me anytime, but rest assured, I'm really not that far ahead of you. Believe it.



Very true!  On all counts.

I need to step up my game a bit now...


----------



## Trev (Jun 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> Yes, but i think anyone can see the challenge and steepness on that.  What they cant see is the freakishly nasty climb before it.  Clearing that ledge takes on a new challenge given its "approach".  :lol:



Probably one of those things you have to go up to, and just try try try .. rest.. try try try.. and get it.  And then add it to the top of the climb on your next walk up


----------



## Trev (Jun 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Believe it or not that was actually the furthest I've ever made it up that stupid thing.



You did fine! got over the ledge and root..  the rest should be cake..  

Friday RAW.. hit the ledge.. take her like you own her!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys spin like crazy.  What gears are you?  For something like that I would try to do half as many pedals.


----------



## Trev (Jun 4, 2009)

awf170 said:


> You guys spin like crazy.  What gears are you?  For something like that I would try to do half as many pedals.



Someone told Pat the same thing the other day...  

As he broke the pedals on his bike at the start of this run..  literally...


----------



## Greg (Jun 4, 2009)

awf170 said:


> You guys spin like crazy.  What gears are you?  For something like that I would try to do half as many pedals.



Probably 2-1. You'll notice that by the time I got to the top, I lost so much momentum I wasn't spinning that fast anymore...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

awf170 said:


> You guys spin like crazy.  What gears are you?  For something like that I would try to do half as many pedals.



I don't remember, that was my second attempt, so I think I went lower than the first one, which was around 2-4 I think?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

Trev said:


> You did fine! got over the ledge and root..  the rest should be cake..



Yes, getting over the root was an accomplishment, but I got sucked to the left, away from where I wanted to be.  I also lost all momentum shortly after the root and some stupid little rock stopped me dead in my tracks, as can clearly be seen in the video.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Probably 2-1. You'll notice that by the time I got to the top, I lost so much momentum I wasn't spinning that fast anymore...



Nevermind then.  I guess I spin almost that fast and just don't notice.  My guess is that I would tried that in 2-2 or 2-3.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 4, 2009)

Trev said:


> And then add it to the top of the climb on your next walk up



:lol:  you'll fit right in with the rest of the ball busters on this site.

i'll give you a newbie pass for that dig.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 4, 2009)

brian, looking at your new avatar, i'm amazed you didnt flip your bike right over.


----------



## Trev (Jun 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  you'll fit right in with the rest of the ball busters on this site.
> 
> i'll give you a newbie pass for that dig.



Christ, I was afraid to open up going downhill... I have this video in my head of my flying over the bars..  lol..  keeps playing and playing..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> brian, looking at your new avatar, i'm amazed you didnt flip your bike right over.



That's cause I got mad skillz!

Seriously, I don't know how I didn't go over either.  All I know is that several parts of my body made contact with the bar, I have the black and blues to prove it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes, getting over the root was an accomplishment, but I got sucked to the left, away from where I wanted to be.  I also lost all momentum shortly after the root and some stupid little rock stopped me dead in my tracks, as can clearly be seen in the video.



Getting over that first root is pretty easy. As Brian mentioned, after you get past that root the side slope of the ledge pulls you to the left. I typically get about 3/4 of the way up that ledge and end up stopping becuase I am in the brush to the left and can't pedal anymore. The next time I ride that trail I am going to session that spot and the one tricky spot lower on the climb until I find the correct lines on each.


----------

